# can male and female leopard geckos live in same viv?



## in the gecko

just wondering as im geting a male leo in a few days if it will be ok for me to put a female in with him?


----------



## cooljules

in the gecko said:


> just wondering as im geting a male leo in a few days if it will be ok for me to put a female in with him?


yes if certain conditions are met


----------



## in the gecko

brilliant what conditions need to be met?


----------



## piglet79

Big enough viv


----------



## lekkie

ok basically thay can do, but u need to take a few factors into thought, how old is your female? is she 100% female and if shes def female and at least a year old is she at least 50grams, if its yes to all these then you should be fine.
is your set up big enough to house two leos?
but bear in mind the likely hood is they will breed so are you prepared for eggs?
do you have an incubator set up?
do you have room for babies?
and when they do breed your female will lose some weight so your going to want to seperate them till she puts some fat on again, will u have a temporary home for her/him during that time, as you wouldnt want her getting pregnant again if shes not fat enough

hope this helps: victory:


----------



## neep_neep

You may also want to consider quarantining the new arrival - to make sure that they are completely healthy/eating/pooping before putting them together


----------



## in the gecko

i havnt got her yet
i have a 1.5 all round viv by 2 ft high
and a 3 ft tank that i have fish in but there going in a 2ft tank
i have a beer fridge that i want to make an incubator from but need advise on making it want it to be quite simple if possible


----------



## Legless and Hairless

When you first put them together they will have a squabble, be careful to keep a good watch on them, and better to remove the male and put the female in before putting him back in there, make sure she has room to escape him too. I have a breeding pair and he is a sod, we have to watch him carefully and they have always been together. Have sudocrem on hand as its really good for healing little bite marks and is non toxic.


----------



## Willenium

I've got three in a tank together and they're alright (One male to two females). At first there was some scrapping but they're usually all huddled together in a hide now. Just found my first proper egg from them today as well


----------



## in the gecko

nice 1 findin the egg do u have an incubator?
il have to see what happens wen i get my female lol


----------

